# One on One : With Roman



## Servant Of Christ (1 مارس 2012)

*سلام المسيح

هذا الموضوع عبارة عن دردشة ثنائية تتم بين عضوين يتم ترشيحهما و النقاش يتضمن كل المواضيع الحب , المُجتمع , المشاكل , الحلول , ....الخ

لكن يتم بين عضوين فقط لمدة يومين ....

اتمنى ان تُعجبكم الفكرة 
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 مارس 2012)

فكره جميله
انا معاك يا باشا


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (1 مارس 2012)

فكرة جميلة 
وهي معاك يا باشا 
وانا هتفرج


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (1 مارس 2012)

*هو الرد بتقييم ؟
طيب رد تاني اهو 
*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (1 مارس 2012)

*يالا بقى اللي عايز يحاور عضو معين يذكر اسم العضو و يرد هنا ....
شكرا للجميع 
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 مارس 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> فكرة جميلة
> وهي معاك يا باشا
> وانا هتفرج


_تتفرج ع ايه ...
_


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (1 مارس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> _تتفرج ع ايه ...
> _



*علية 
وع الموضوع
وانتي معاه ياباشا
وانا بتفرج 
والناس اللي هتيجي
هييجوا الموضوع
الموضوع كبير
والكبير كبير
اللي غناها عمرو مصطفى
مصطفى كامل عارفاة ؟ مش المطرب ، بتاع لو لم اكن مصريا لوددت ان اكون مصريا
ولو سألتك انت مصري تقولي اية ؟
اييييية ؟
مش سامع !!؟؟؟
سامح ؟
خلاص مسامحك 
مسامحك*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 مارس 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *علية
> وع الموضوع
> وانتي معاه ياباشا
> وانا بتفرج
> ...


ده انت في الضياع خااالص
ربنا يرجعك لاهلك يا بني


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (1 مارس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ده انت في الضياع خااالص
> ربنا يرجعك لاهلك يا بني



*يارب ياحبيبتي ، ادعيلي والنبي* :2:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 مارس 2012)

احنا كده عاملين حوار يا سيرفنت انا وكيرلس هههههه
بس انا اظمنلك اخرها خناقه ههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 مارس 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *يارب ياحبيبتي ، ادعيلي والنبي* :2:


ربنا معاك يا بني وتعرف ترجع بيتكو


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (1 مارس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ربنا معاك يا بني وتعرف ترجع بيتكو



*رب يخليكي ويكرمك ويجبر بخاطرك ، والسنة الجاية تكوني ف بيت العدل 
لولولولولولولولولي*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 مارس 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *رب يخليكي ويكرمك ويجبر بخاطرك ، والسنة الجاية تكوني ف بيت العدل
> لولولولولولولولولي*


هههههههههههه
دعوه وحشه اوووووي
شوف غيرها


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (1 مارس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههههه
> دعوه وحشه اوووووي
> شوف غيرها



*حاضر

رب يخليكي ويجبر بخاطرك ، والسنة الجاية اشوفك مطلقة ومرمية ف الشارع قادر ياكريم
وبرضو لولووللولولولولي*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 مارس 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *حاضر
> 
> رب يخليكي ويجبر بخاطرك ، والسنة الجاية اشوفك مطلقة ومرمية ف الشارع قادر ياكريم
> وبرضو لولووللولولولولي*


ههههههههه يخرب عقلك
اعقل شويه واهدى كده


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (1 مارس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههه يخرب عقلك
> اعقل شويه واهدى كده



*حاظر يا مامي :2:*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 مارس 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *حاظر يا مامي :2:*


هههههه
يخليك ل مامي وتسمع الكلام ع طووول :love34:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 مارس 2012)

تعالى اسالك يا كيرلس..وانت ترد
قولت ايه؟؟


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 مارس 2012)

هو احنا كده بوظنا موضوعك يا سيرفنت ولا لسه:t19::t19:


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (1 مارس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههه
> يخليك ل مامي وتسمع الكلام ع طووول :love34:



*حبيب قلب كعب رجلي :blush2:*



lo siento_mucho قال:


> تعالى اسالك يا كيرلس..وانت ترد
> قولت ايه؟؟



*انا موافق ،  يلا اسألينينينيينينينينينيني*



lo siento_mucho قال:


> هو احنا كده بوظنا موضوعك يا سيرفنت ولا لسه:t19::t19:



*سيرفنت تقريبا بيبلغ عني :new6:*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 مارس 2012)

ماشي هبدا باول سؤال ...
تفتكر بقى حد في الزمن ده يستاهل انك تضحي عشانو؟؟
واعقل ف ردودك...


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (1 مارس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ماشي هبدا باول سؤال ...
> تفتكر بقى حد في الزمن ده يستاهل انك تضحي عشانو؟؟
> واعقل ف ردودك...



ههههههههههههه ، معرفش لية بتخافي مني ، انا غلبان مش مجنون :love34:
*
مفيش حاجة اسمها " ف الزمن دة "، ربنا خلقنا فينا الحلو والوحش
،بس الزمن دة للأسف بالمشقلب !
اللي بيضحي ، مبيتشافش
واللي فاكر نفسو بيضحي ، شايف ان الباقي وحش وميتضحاش عشانو *

اسأل انا  ?


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 مارس 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههه ، معرفش لية بتخافي مني ، انا غلبان مش مجنون :love34:
> *
> مفيش حاجة اسمها " ف الزمن دة "، ربنا خلقنا فينا الحلو والوحش
> ،بس الزمن دة للأسف بالمشقلب !
> ...


ردك جميل وواقعي
اتفضل اسال...


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (1 مارس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ردك جميل وواقعي
> اتفضل اسال...


*
قوليلي اكتر فترة ف حياتك حسيتي بيها بفرح ، وكان بسبب اية ؟
موقف ، انسان ، عشرة ، طلعتي مصيف مثلا او رحلة
ذكرى جميلة يعني ...*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 مارس 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> قوليلي اكتر فترة ف حياتك حسيتي بيها بفرح ، وكان بسبب اية ؟
> موقف ، انسان ، عشرة ، طلعتي مصيف مثلا او رحلة
> ذكرى جميلة يعني ...*


مصيف ههههههه
اكتر فتره حسيت فيها بفرح ف حياتي كانت اني عرفت  حد وحبيتو ...
دي اجمل ذكرى عندي ف حياتي

هسال انا يا ...
ايه اكتر حاجه بتتمناها في حياتك تتحقق ومش اتحققت؟؟


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (1 مارس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مصيف ههههههه
> اكتر فتره حسيت فيها بفرح ف حياتي كانت اني عرفت  حد وحبيتو ...
> دي اجمل ذكرى عندي ف حياتي
> 
> ...



*اكتر حاجة بتمناها
بتمناها لحد غيري 
ولسة متحققتش للأسف

سؤالي بأة
عايزاني ف حاجة تاني ؟
انا مروح
ههههههههههه*
*لما ييجي سيرفنت ، متوريهوش الموضوع دة

خبوا عليه ، ووصلولو الموضوع واحدة واحدة عشان ميتصدمش* :new6:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 مارس 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *اكتر حاجة بتمناها
> بتمناها لحد غيري
> ولسة متحققتش للأسف
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
موتني ضحك والله
حاضر ...


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (1 مارس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> موتني ضحك والله
> حاضر ...



*حضرلك الخير ويجبر بخاطرك ويخليكي قادر ياكريم ، والسنة الجاية اشوفك متجوزة ومطلقة ومرمية ف الشارع ف نفس اليوم ، ولولولولوللولولولولوللولولولولولولولي

سلامو عليكو* :new6:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 مارس 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *حضرلك الخير ويجبر بخاطرك ويخليكي قادر ياكريم ، والسنة الجاية اشوفك متجوزة ومطلقة ومرمية ف الشارع ف نفس اليوم ، ولولولولوللولولولولوللولولولولولولولي
> 
> سلامو عليكو* :new6:


كفايه دعوات الله يخلييك
خربت بيتي ههههههههه
بس شكلها عجبتك الدعوه :new6:
وعليكم السلام


----------



## SALVATION (1 مارس 2012)

باظ الموضوع 
بس يا ابنى انت وهى اللعبوا مع بعض​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (1 مارس 2012)

*ليش ما حدا قاللي قبل ما تبدوا :fun_lol:؟؟ *


----------



## Servant Of Christ (1 مارس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> احنا كده عاملين حوار يا سيرفنت انا وكيرلس هههههه
> بس انا اظمنلك اخرها خناقه ههههههههه



*كان قلتولي عشان كنت حعمل اعلان حلو و مقدمة كدة مزبوطة بحقكم 
اوكي متابع للحوار الشيق الساخن :new6::flowers:*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 مارس 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *ليش ما حدا قاللي قبل ما تبدوا :fun_lol:؟؟ *


ههههههههه
كنا بنجرب بس... لسه مش ابتدينا وهو بعدين هرب 
واسفه لو بوظنا الموضوع:flowers:


----------



## Servant Of Christ (1 مارس 2012)

*لا بالعكس الموضوع للجميع ....كملوا بقى :flowers: *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 مارس 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *كان قلتولي عشان كنت حعمل اعلان حلو و مقدمة كدة مزبوطة بحقكم
> اوكي متابع للحوار الشيق الساخن :new6::flowers:*


هههههههههههه
ما احنا مش ابتدينا كنا بنسخن الموضوع بس
شيق ايه بس هههههه

اختار اعضاء تانيه واعمل مقدمه وظبط موضوعك
واسفه مره تانيه


----------



## Servant Of Christ (1 مارس 2012)

*أحبائي لي عظيم الشرف لأقدم لكم أول ضيفين في ون اون ون وذ رومان 

Kerlos Love Jesus 

and 

lo siento_mucho

live 

أنطلقوا بالحوار *


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 مارس 2012)

دول احتلوا الموضوع من قبل ما يبدأ اصلا


بس حلو متابعه انا


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 مارس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> دول احتلوا الموضوع من قبل ما يبدأ اصلا
> 
> 
> بس حلو متابعه انا


هههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 مارس 2012)

متابعا----
موضوع حلو يا رومان-----
اشكرك اخى الجميل


----------



## Servant Of Christ (2 مارس 2012)

*


حبو اعدائكم قال:



متابعا----
موضوع حلو يا رومان-----
اشكرك اخى الجميل

أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا على المُتابعة أختي الرائعة 
:flowers:*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 مارس 2012)

*هو كيرلس هيتابع مع لوسينتو و لا هو مشى؟؟*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 مارس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *هو كيرلس هيتابع مع لوسينتو و لا هو مشى؟؟*


هو مشي من امبارح اصلا
بس مظنش هيتابع لانو مبيعرفش يسالني:yahoo:


----------



## +febronia+ (2 مارس 2012)

حلو الموضوع دة 
متابعة اكيد


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (2 مارس 2012)

اعمل اية يعني دلوقتي ؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 مارس 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> اعمل اية يعني دلوقتي ؟


عندك نفس و قدره و عقل تسئل و تجاوب يبقا تابع ---
معندكش يبقا اعتزر--- اعمل الى يريحك يعنى مل اخر-------
مش عايزين وجع دماغ :t32:خصوصا من ناس عاااقله:a63::a63:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 مارس 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> اعمل اية يعني دلوقتي ؟


روح نام...


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (2 مارس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> روح نام...



*حاضــر *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 مارس 2012)

يا حبو اعدائكم كيرلس متعود يهزر كده 
هو اكيد مش يقصد الكلام بمعناه
اهو كلو هزار ف هزاااار 
روقي يا ستي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 مارس 2012)

اهدو يا جماعه كلو هزار ف هزار
















































يارب يتخانقو بقى وانا اتفرج:yahoo:


----------



## Servant Of Christ (2 مارس 2012)

*يا ريت نراعي مشاعر الآخرين و لو في الهزار ... رجاءا و لطفا 
تذكروا "الله محبة " *


----------



## Servant Of Christ (2 مارس 2012)

*يا كيرلس يا ريت تقول انتة مكمل الحوار و لا لا ....
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 مارس 2012)

انا منسحبه من الموضوع!!!


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 مارس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> اهدو يا جماعه كلو هزار ف هزار
> 
> 
> يارب يتخانقو بقى وانا اتفرج:yahoo:


 يا كارسا شعللتيها هههههههههههههه فينك يا انجيلا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 مارس 2012)

باسم يسوع المسيح ارجوك رومن مش ترد-- خلاص حصل خير
مش هنشنق بقض


----------



## Servant Of Christ (2 مارس 2012)

*يبقى خلص الموضوع :flowers:

كلنا ابناء المسيح  

*


----------



## Alexander.t (2 مارس 2012)

*هو فى ايه هنا يجماعه
ياريت نرجع للموضوع والمشاركات الخارجه
هتتحذف
اتمنى محدش يشارك تانى يجماعه فى الموضوع ع الاقل دلوقتى 
*


----------



## Alexander.t (2 مارس 2012)

*قعدت اقرى وقريت كل الموضوع معادا اخر صفحه
لو كنت قريتها مكنتش كتبت ردى
ربنا معاكم

*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مارس 2012)

*يغلق للمراجعه ​*


----------

